# Westagte Stout Extravaganza 2011



## fcmcg (24/3/11)

Well punters...
Start your fermenters....
Westgate's Stout Extravganza 2011 is on again....Sunday July 3 2011
This year sees MAJOR changes....
A new Venue...THE LOCAL in Bay st Port Melbourne..see link below for more info
MAJOR SPONSORSHIP FROM ELLERSLIE HOPS
This year , Westgate are pleased to announce that Ellerslie Hops will be supplying a major prize for all three categories valued at $195 each...
This will be in conjunction with Grain & Grape vouvhers and in a brew comp first...Medals for first , second and third....

The Three Categories are Porter , Stout and Strong Stout.

As usual , this is a Vicbrew sanctioned competition

More sponsors will be announced as they come aboard.

More info here Westgate web site
View attachment gavs_entry_form_2011.pdf


----------



## brettprevans (24/3/11)

Suppose I should offer to judge this again. Maybe I won't be designated driver this time and can judge the big cats. 

Get on board fellas and support the clubs.


----------



## Golani51 (24/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Suppose I should offer to judge this again. Maybe I won't be designated driver this time and can judge the big cats.
> 
> Get on board fellas and support the clubs.



I will definitely have to join you guys and give them a go. Wish me luck!


----------



## fcmcg (24/3/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Suppose I should offer to judge this again. Maybe I won't be designated driver this time and can judge the big cats.
> 
> Get on board fellas and support the clubs.


Mate,
I'll email Michael Bowron , who is now the competition organiser , and let him know you've offered to judge again.Thanks Bloke.
Cheers for your support !
Ferg


----------



## fcmcg (25/3/11)

Golani51 said:


> I will definitely have to join you guys and give them a go. Wish me luck!


Mate ,
You won't need any luck with Westgate...we are a friendly, proud , passionate and enthusiastic club....
We also have the reigning champions from Beerfest as club memers ( beer of show and best brewer)
Don't let this stop you though...as a club we also have a K&k 'er and a BIAB maestro....and many levels of brewing experince from months to years...
So come on down...third Sunday of the month for our regular meetings....details hereWestgate web site
Hell , even make a stout and put it in stout extravganza !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Golani51 (25/3/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> Mate ,
> You won't need any luck with Westgate...we are a friendly, proud , passionate and enthusiastic club....
> We also have the reigning champions from Beerfest as club memers ( beer of show and best brewer)
> Don't let this stop you though...as a club we also have a K&k 'er and a BIAB maestro....and many levels of brewing experince from months to years...
> ...



I wanted to get down last Sunday for the meet (it was last Sunday?), but couldn't get away for the day. 

I was there only once and loved it (now get me the recipe for the bloody barley wine the President makes!I can still taste it). I went from a couple brews using cans (OK only the one), to G&G wort kits and specialty grains (4 or 5) which were a great step towards making good beer, to BIAB which is what I am trying to improve now. I will soon get an esky for mashing, or go the Black Betty way (I need a stand).
I had some wonderful beers there and met some top blokes, but ultimately it will not soften me up and I'll be out to wipe the points board. Apologies in advance


----------



## wakkatoo (25/3/11)

Got my entry currently fermenting B) 

I will tentatively put my hand up to judge if required, not that I haven't done it before (although last time was Beerfest '09), it's just that its a little too far out to be completely sure about it!


----------



## DU99 (25/3/11)

http://www.thelocalportmelbourne.com.au/


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (1/6/11)

Looking forward to the big annual event. Got the brew ready to go, it will be interesting to see what it scores the second time around!! Must say entering beers in a comp is a great idea, never imagined that I ever would but it great getting feedback to bring home to the ball and chain that thinks all beer is :icon_vomit: . I would strongly recommend any virgin competiters putting in a entry or two.


----------



## Wolfy (2/6/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I would strongly recommend any virgin competiters putting in a entry or two.


The entry form mentions a prize for Best Novice, but the actual entry details do not include anything to tick/cross/indicate if you qualify (or not) for that.
Do you cross reference all entries to a Vic-Brew database or something?


----------



## fcmcg (2/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> The entry form mentions a prize for Best Novice, but the actual entry details do not include anything to tick/cross/indicate if you qualify (or not) for that.
> Do you cross reference all entries to a Vic-Brew database or something?


Wolfy , that's a very good question..seems that between 3 of us editing the contents of the forms , we managed to miss that one ...I'll mention it ASAP to our comp organizer ( who is also our Vicbrew delegate ) 
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## domix (2/6/11)

Hi Ferg
I'm interested in entering the comp. I'm very new to brewing and just bottled my first partial-mash (stout).
As far as submitting the beer, I think I will enter on the day. Should the beer be entered pre-chilled? or room temp?

thanks,
Adam


----------



## Wolfy (2/6/11)

domix said:


> As far as submitting the beer, I think I will enter on the day. Should the beer be entered pre-chilled? or room temp?


Comp stewards will try to serve the beer at the recommended temperature for that style - or the temp requested by the judges (which should be the same thing).
If you bring it on the day, I'd suggest you bring your beer at (or close to) the temp that you'd like it served at, since the stewards will not have much time to chill (or warm) your beer as required.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (10/6/11)

Gday guys, 

Unfortunately something has come up and I can't attend, Ferg if you don't mind I'll give you my entry at the next meeting if your going?


----------



## fcmcg (19/6/11)

Wolfy said:


> The entry form mentions a prize for Best Novice, but the actual entry details do not include anything to tick/cross/indicate if you qualify (or not) for that.
> Do you cross reference all entries to a Vic-Brew database or something?


Wolfy , 
Westgate will cross reference any entries that win with Vicbrew's list of comp winners , so that anyone who has never won a Vicbrew sanctioned comp is eligible for novice brewer and those that have won a comp won't !
Also , this Satuday is the cut off for entries , punters !
Cheers
Ferg


----------

